# How do I bond him? Is his behaviour normal?



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

I got my cockatiel 14 days ago. He is 4 months old, male. I was told that it would take 3-4 days to tame him but he still doesn't come to me when I call him. He was finger trained when I took him, he eats from anyone's hands but he doesn't come when I or any of my family members call him. Recently he has started recognising me a bit and had hopped over me for something like 4 times. I don't use force on him, I give him calming time, alone time, play time and comfort. He still bites me and doesn't leave his cage. My Akihito doesn't stay inside the cage, so I never push him into the cage, he only stays outside of cage. He also sleeps in days and gets active at night. I want to start training him so it doesn't get late. What should I do? To make him attached to me.


----------



## Chikoo_the_tiel (Jul 3, 2021)

give him some shredding toys and dont always keep them out of the cage alone and free
they need to interact with you if u start to interact and u can play game like recognize his favorite thing and play with him or her and that would make your bird trust you

For recall training recognize his favorite seed and dont give it to him too many times in their daily routine. If you give them their favorite food when u are calling them they will understand that they will get their favorite food if they come onto your hand and take 2 to 3 minutes for training cause if u increase the training sessions they become tired. Im telling these with my experience. I hope it is helpful, thank u for reading


----------



## Pooh (May 26, 2021)

Hello Akihito !!

I’ll share you some tips that how I managed to tame my birds within a week ! If your bird isn’t scared of fingers , you can do step up training with your bird. Total I spent about 15 - 20 mins a day for step up training and 5-7 mins per session and I did 3 sessions with them per day. Remember always keep the training session short ! Repeat this training for days to months , eventually he’ll fly to your fingers when he sees your finger. When he’s standing on your fingers , try to talk with him with a soft and gentle tone , you can offer some head or cheek scratches if he allows you to touch him , if he starts to hiss , let him calm down and repeat the process again. Recognise its name is going to take some time as my birds took months to recognise their name 😂. Wish the best for you and your birdie!!


----------



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

Pooh said:


> Hello Akihito !!
> 
> I’ll share you some tips that how I managed to tame my birds within a week ! If your bird isn’t scared of fingers , you can do step up training with your bird. Total I spent about 15 - 20 mins a day for step up training and 5-7 mins per session and I did 3 sessions with them per day. Remember always keep the training session short ! Repeat this training for days to months , eventually he’ll fly to your fingers when he sees your finger. When he’s standing on your fingers , try to talk with him with a soft and gentle tone , you can offer some head or cheek scratches if he allows you to touch him , if he starts to hiss , let him calm down and repeat the process again. Recognise its name is going to take some time as my birds took months to recognise their name 😂. Wish the best for you and your birdie!!


Thank you so much. I will surely try to follow your steps.


----------



## Akihito (Aug 31, 2021)

Chikoo_the_tiel said:


> give him some shredding toys and dont always keep them out of the cage alone and free
> they need to interact with you if u start to interact and u can play game like recognize his favorite thing and play with him or her and that would make your bird trust you
> 
> For recall training recognize his favorite seed and dont give it to him too many times in their daily routine. If you give them their favorite food when u are calling them they will understand that they will get their favorite food if they come onto your hand and take 2 to 3 minutes for training cause if u increase the training sessions they become tired. Im telling these with my experience. I hope it is helpful, thank u for reading


Thank you so much. I will surely try to follow what you suggested.


----------

